# Wentworth bunker - Feb 2016



## Newage (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi All

This is a site that myself and Fluffy have been meaning to visit for years but never got around to.
So with some time off myself and Mr & Mrs Fluffy took a trip down to this Surrey jet set location.

History:-

The bunker was built in 1942-43 for No. 1 HQ Signals Regiment then later after they were relocated back to London it was taken over by "SHAEF"(Rear), Supreme Headquarters Allied Expeditionary Force.
The bunker is built using "STANTON IRON WORKS" iron ring segments the same that was used to built the london tube network.
There are 3 tunnels that run parallel to each other, the middle for foot traffic and the other ones left and right off of this are split up in to office spaces.

Each end of the main bunker had gas tight blast doors but these have been removed, there is also a small room at one end that served as a "Sump room".
The bunker is much bigger then I thought it was going to be.

Picture time............

One of the emergency exits. 







Entrance to the bunker along this long foot tunnel.






At each end of the bunker are these entrance door locations, the doors have long gone.






You are then in the main bunker itself with it`s three 100+ meter long tunnels.
This is part of the main foot tunnel.






Then a mixture of rooms leading off this passage left and right.






This office at the "Start" of the bunker features airvents or cable runs out and over the foot passage and into the office on the other side.
Also what might of been a firing location to defend the bunker in the event of attack.











After crawing through the wet and muddy vent passage. you enter a room full of concrete back fill.














Looking at the sump room with loads of metal buckets on the floor






Well there you go Wentworth WW2 bunker, thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.
If you want to see more tunnel goodness (you know you do) go on over to my FlickR page at:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157662591747714

Cheers Newage

PS......................

Time to sod about.

Mr & Mrs Fluffy getting all arty.






LASER TIME.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking good, Newage. The construction of this place is awesome! Round tunnel sections...ooo!  Nice work with the laser pen too!


----------



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

so so cool - i"!m a firestarter - twisted firestarter great pics


----------



## Conrad (Feb 21, 2016)

A really nice bit of underground stuff, very cool and well shot.


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldn't want to have to get out of that emergency exit in a crowd, Nicely Done Newage, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 21, 2016)

Really enjoyed this - looks amazing! Great photos


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2016)

Great set but that 2nd picture is particularly stunning...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 21, 2016)

That's very good. Maybe the doors were removed in case somebody would venture down the tunnel and get trapped. Maybe.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 21, 2016)

You have taken some great pics, I enjoyed this, thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2016)

I need this. Great set of pics


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Loving the perspective shots! 
Excellent stuff sir, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2016)

What a beauty and fairly clean too,great images thank you.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 23, 2016)

Love this, very unique!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 23, 2016)

How did Fluffy get his Mrs to go, if I mentioned taking mine to some where like that she would be gone. Great set of picies


----------



## Newage (Feb 23, 2016)

She's mad for it mate....


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, she's mad, anyway !! The whole family is always up for a great explore and in a months time we're off to North Wales for some underground mine goodliness !! Oh it's great to be NORMAL !!!
BTW mate - these are seriously good shots, much better than mine. That old Nikon picks up colours so much better and the white balance is really spot on !!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 24, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan;321837 Maybe the doors were removed in case somebody would venture down the tunnel and get trapped. Maybe.[/QUOTE said:


> There is a tunnel complex of later date situated near Conisborough that was auctioned off in the early 80's, and when I viewed the facility the same thing had happened. When we enquired if they had been stored off site and were still available (wanted for security of site reasons if my mate purchased), it became apparent that they had been removed more for 'Security of the Realm' reasons. Reading between the lines and looking at the local history etc in press archives later on, it suggests that the 'Powers That Be' did not want a facility that would allow a large group of armed trouble makers to hide away in complete safety - both the 'Troubles' and the drug trade have been mentioned, but if one looks back now it can be seen that both the social and political climate were somewhat on the 'boil' then. Perhaps it was to prevent the Home Rule for Yorkshire mob having a secure base!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Holy fook Newgae, that's the dogs! Brilliant pics and report!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 25, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> There is a tunnel complex of later date situated near Conisborough that was auctioned off in the early 80's, and when I viewed the facility the same thing had happened. When we enquired if they had been stored off site and were still available (wanted for security of site reasons if my mate purchased), it became apparent that they had been removed more for 'Security of the Realm' reasons. Reading between the lines and looking at the local history etc in press archives later on, it suggests that the 'Powers That Be' did not want a facility that would allow a large group of armed trouble makers to hide away in complete safety - both the 'Troubles' and the drug trade have been mentioned, but if one looks back now it can be seen that both the social and political climate were somewhat on the 'boil' then. Perhaps it was to prevent the Home Rule for Yorkshire mob having a secure base!!



Aha, thanks for the information Dirus. I never did think of that bit "Security of the Realm".


----------



## Newage (Feb 25, 2016)

Dirus_

That make a lot of sense, security of the realm.

Cheers newage


----------



## olikos (Jun 11, 2016)

I saw on another post from 2011 that this was all boarded up and blocked off! Pleased to now know that its not!! Did you go on the date this was posted in 2016? just so i can be sure before i go there ! lol
chers


----------



## Newage (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes posted the day after

Cheers newage


----------

